
Social video app Beme shuts down today - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/31/beme-me-down/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
Yan_Coutinho
I was watching the development of a social video app and I could see it needs
a lot of work. The app is this one:
[https://www.liveedu.tv/rlech/videos/ryQO5-meteorcordova-
soci...](https://www.liveedu.tv/rlech/videos/ryQO5-meteorcordova-social-
network-app-31)

